# May want to hang on to those German Sigs



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Seems Sig Sauer Germany may be declaring bankruptcy and ceasing German production.

Sig USA will continue production While fulfilling military contracts.

https://www.bild.de/geld/wirtschaft...er-waffenhersteller-pleite-71056132.bild.html


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I could not read it...all in German. I will take your word for it though. Crazy.


----------



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

That's such a shame. Have a pair of P6 and a 'true' P225 ('87); never considered selling, trading any of them.

The article blames the Chinese ("Corona") Virus, but also the competition (Konkurrenz) for the assault rifle's (Sturmgewehr) large contracts.

* "Pleite" means broke. In Germany, when you must declare bankruptcy, it's not like in the US where our Chapter 11 is designed to often allow reorganizing of payments to creditors.

In Europe it generally seems to mean that it's too late, and you must close. From what I've often read
(only visited, several times), it indicates that your "business model" is not going to save your company.

My reading fluency isn't the best, but I can understand almost all of the meaning.


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

That's pretty amazing, considering how highly regarded Sig is in the gun world. 
I just found a 1988 P226 , made in W. Germany,in the original box with original grips but just one original mag. I've ordered a couple MecGar mags so I don't have to shoot the old one.


----------

